# Nikon D60 replacement out - D3000



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like Nikon has decided to forgo the (S) designator on the D60 and go with a new model number. D3000

http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Digital-SLR/25462/D3000.html


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I may have to get this now instead of a D40


----------



## smyth (Jul 30, 2009)

The only real difference is the 11 point af :S


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 30, 2009)

True, but having that on my D90 it's kinda nice... and it's only $50 more than the D60 right now.

I'm thinking the high ISO performance might be on par with the D5000 too, which would be sweet.


----------



## farmerj (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I would forgo the D3000/60 and either get a second D90 body or save up for a D300 before they become impossible to get.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 30, 2009)

D300 would be nice... maybe once they hit $599 at Best Buy


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> D300 would be nice... maybe once they hit $599 at Best Buy


That should happen sometime in early 2011 or so.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 30, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> True, but having that on my D90 it's kinda nice... and it's only $50 more than the D60 right now.
> 
> I'm thinking the high ISO performance might be on par with the D5000 too, which would be sweet.



Probably not. The D3000 uses a CCD with specs that seem to match the D60 (and D80 & D200). The D5000 uses the same CMOS chip found in the D90 and similar to the D300 (possibly a match to the new D300s) with only slight differences in the processing engine (DXOmark rates the D5000 as a near match to the D90 and both very slightly better than the D300).


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bummer! Didn't see the CCD part in the specs but you're right...


----------



## inTempus (Jul 30, 2009)

When those old D300's hit $1k, I'm snatching one up... if I can resist the temptation to buy a D300s that is.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 30, 2009)

d300s seems like it only has a video feature over the d300??


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> When those old D300's hit $1k, I'm snatching one up... if I can resist the temptation to buy a D300s that is.


There was a refurb D300 available earlier today for $1300.

If the price stays the same till it's available, you get the D300s's AF video and extra memory card essentially for free compared, to today's price of a D300.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 30, 2009)

So really, the D3000 is a D60 with 11 focal points?

Is that really it?


----------



## Dwig (Jul 31, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> So really, the D3000 is a D60 with 11 focal points?
> 
> Is that really it?



In terms of real features, yes. There are also changes in the menu system and an new expanded help system targeted at P&S users moving up to their first DSLR. They also mention improved legibility due to using a larger font which may indicate some incremental improvement in the LCD display hardware.

Given that the MSRP is only $599USD is sounds like rather substantial improvements for what is really no increase in price. D60s have been somewhat less lately, but that seems to be sell-off discounts. Most of the time the D60 sold for more.


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 31, 2009)

i might get this
i like it better than my d40


----------



## manaheim (Jul 31, 2009)

Anything less than the D80/D90 needs to burn a slow and painful plasticy death.





BTW, anyone else have this odd and unexplained craving for a soccer ball with peanut butter on it?


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 31, 2009)

> d300s seems like it only has a video feature over the d300??


& dual card - CF & SD http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0907/Nikon/D300s/Cardslot_CF_SD_l.jpg


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking through Nikon's new PDF feature comparison, the D3000 and D6 are placed right next to one another. One difference is that the D3000 has a larger 3.0 inch LCD instead of the D60's 2.5 inch LCD; both have 230,000 dots in their LCDs. The D3000 has a few more filter effects, one of them being the "miniature effect" that has become so popular.

The D3000 has 4 different autofocus modes to the D60's 3 modes, the biggest one in my opinion being the D3000's addition of the fourth mode which is 3D Tracking with 11-area autofocus. The D60 has three-area autofocus,and no 3D focus tracking capability.

Most of the other specifications like synch speed, weight,battery life,and so on are virtually identical with the D60. I would wager however, that the image processing pipeline in the D3000 could be a bit better than in the D60; Nikon has been getting better and better at wringing the absolute best color,noise performance,and in-camera sharpening in each successive consumer camera. My guess is that the same sensor is used in both D60 and D3000--but it "might" be a different sensor; I do not know. But I do know that newer cameras typically yield better image performance than the model that came before, and in the case of D60 and D3000 what has it been? Has it been two years since the D60 and D3000?


----------

